# Enhanced books



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Not sure if everyone is aware of this but I had been waiting for a particular book to come out and it was released today. I pulled it up on my computer today to order it and it be waiting for me when I get home.

When I saw it on Amazon for $15. just out of curiosity I looked in the Barnes and Noble site and iBooks to see if it was the same price there. It was, but for a dollar more in those two stores I saw that there was an Enhanced version. For the extra buck, there were video interviews and additional documentation in the form of interviews and whatnot.

I went back to the Kindle page for the book and under Other versions I didn't see the Enhanced one but underneath the product page where it says Recommended, there it was. For the extra buck, I now have videos and some additional cool stuff.

I don't know for how many books this is available but I'm sure they will be leveraging the Fire HDs by offering more of this kind of thing with books.

Just throwing this out there in case anyone is looking for non-fiction. There may be an enhanced version available.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish they had nicer versions of books for the Fire. I love cookbooks but they always look awful in Kindle format.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

It is nice to see them finally offering the enhanced stuff for the Fire - it had only been available for the iPad app... which to me seemed like a slap in the face to their own device!

My text book is supposed to have enhanced stuff, I guess I should try it on the computer to see if it works there. Overall, i'm really disappointed in the Coursesmart texts. YUCK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:



> I wish they had nicer versions of books for the Fire. I love cookbooks but they always look awful in Kindle format.


Cookbooks originally formatted for the black-and-white eInk Kindles probably don't look so great; but, ever since the various Kindle apps have been around, most of the books I've gotten have had color illustrations and look much better.

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> It is nice to see them finally offering the enhanced stuff for the Fire - it had only been available for the iPad app... which to me seemed like a slap in the face to their own device!


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who felt this way. I assumed that Amazon would have done this from the get-go with the Fire.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Hadou said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one who felt this way. I assumed that Amazon would have done this from the get-go with the Fire.


Definitely not alone - i was SHOCKED that it continued for so long!

I'm often amazed at the marketing snafus such as that that plague product launches within big companies. The only explanation for this, in my mind anyway, could be contracts with publishers about enhanced stuff.

I"m just happy to see it there now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hadou said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one who felt this way. I assumed that Amazon would have done this from the get-go with the Fire.


Don't think it's Amazon's doing. It's the publisher. If they add video and what not that only works with iThings, there's not much Amazon can do about it.

But it is good that they're encouraging publishers to expand their 'what nots' to other platforms -- specifically the Fire!


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Well this is a bummer.  I just opened the book and if I click any of the videos it says they are not supported by this device. This is on the Fire 9.  the book page had a drop down that listed the compatible devices and I saw my Fire listed there. I just looked again and all Kindle models, even those without sound capabilities are listed so there is something up with that.

Bummer.

Edited: Oops i missed the box that said video only on ipad and ipod and the dropdown is gone.  i know it was there this morning because i checked it before clicking Buy Now. Oh well. maybe they updated the page.  The book just came out today.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Bummer.....


----------

